# Unplanned baby at 39??



## caleblake

Well its been a long long time since I made a post on here. 
I am a mum to 2 amazing little boys who are 6 and 7. I never in my wildest dreams thought I would be on here posting about baby number 3 but I tested tonight and Its positive....we shall call it a happy accident. I still haven't told my husband as I need time to process it myself and get my head together. I have no idea what to do with a baby any more, it seems so long ago. I worried about having a large age gap (there is 15 months between my first 2 and they are the best of friends in the whole wide world and Im worried about a wee baby being lonely and how the kids will react to a baby) Im in so much shock. So looks like I'm joining the due in August crew, however, both my boys were preemies so there is a good chance I will be having a baby in July instead.


----------



## cheree89

I'm right there with you! I'm 43 with 3 little boys. Mine are younger though, so I don't have the age gap as much. My boys are 6, 4 and 2. It is so nice that your boys are best friends though. I'm sure they will be so fun and helpful at their ages. For me I was just seeing the light at the end of the tunnel with regards to getting a good night's sleep again, but alas, the tunnel is longer than I thought lol.


----------



## caleblake

cheree89 said:


> I'm right there with you! I'm 43 with 3 little boys. Mine are younger though, so I don't have the age gap as much. My boys are 6, 4 and 2. It is so nice that your boys are best friends though. I'm sure they will be so fun and helpful at their ages. For me I was just seeing the light at the end of the tunnel with regards to getting a good night's sleep again, but alas, the tunnel is longer than I thought lol.

Thanks so much and glad to know I'm not in this camp alone. When is it you're due? Ive had so long of being in the light Im really scared of the tunnel lol


----------



## cheree89

caleblake said:


> cheree89 said:
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you! I'm 43 with 3 little boys. Mine are younger though, so I don't have the age gap as much. My boys are 6, 4 and 2. It is so nice that your boys are best friends though. I'm sure they will be so fun and helpful at their ages. For me I was just seeing the light at the end of the tunnel with regards to getting a good night's sleep again, but alas, the tunnel is longer than I thought lol.
> 
> Thanks so much and glad to know I'm not in this camp alone. When is it you're due? Ive had so long of being in the light Im really scared of the tunnel lolClick to expand...


I just tested a couple of days ago, so I'm really early. Puts me around the 20th of august (my 44th birthday is the 23rd!). It's not sunk in yet and probably won't until I see a heartbeat. The chances of miscarriage at my age are quite high I think. I'm not telling my husband until after Christmas. He'll be overwhelmed to say the least.


----------



## WackyMumof2

First of all, congratulations.

If it helps, DS3 was the result of stress and failed BC. My 2 eldest were 5 and 7 when I fell pregnant. They took to their little brother like fish to water. Not a problem. Now, I'm in the situation you were in originally with DS4 due in a matter of weeks and a 15 month age gap between DS3 and this one. Not the best of planning but hey. If I can get through with 2 older kids and an unexpected baby I'm sure you will find a way to manage as well. <3


----------



## 2nd time

I'm in the same boat.i really should have worked this out by now. I have a7 ,6,5,4,2 and a surprise 10 month old and guess what their is going to be another surprise. I'm 38 st is 51 and is quite likely to pass out when I tell him


----------



## kittykat33

Wow amazing! Where do you get your energy. Was worried about trying for my second as my hubby is 50 this year, I reckon he&#8217;ll cope though :)


----------



## 2nd time

My dh coped quite well when I told him. Energy not sure I have any i chair our schools pta and run a playgroup lol I'm crazy but I love it


----------



## mrscletus

We are in the same boat, only my gap is a little wider. My 2 are 11 and 9 and we are in our 1st Tri. We had tried for about 2 years for number 3 and pretty much had given up hope. We stopped actively trying around Sep 2017 and then surprise on Christmas Eve. We are over the moon excited, but I am so nervous that I wont know what to do with a baby in the house. I am 36 and DH is 35.


----------



## fides

In the same boat. Found out a week and a half ago and I'm still in shock. If this baby makes it, I'll be 40 by the time it comes out.

How are you doing now a few months in? You're almost halfway there! How are you feeling now?


----------



## Ames333

None of mine were planned; 11,7,6,1 and maybe preg now, due in November. All the kids adore and help take care of 'the baby' who is now one and just started walking&#10084;&#65039; Big bros will live the baby.. and if she's a girl she'll want to hang with you more anyway :) like when she's older :)


----------

